# Work boot care



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I just finished cleaning and oiling my work boots, and I was wondering how everyone cares for their work boots?
Do you take care of them, or just "wear to destruction"?


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

my work boots are always gortex lined. so its not a good thing to oil them. i just clean them and they hold up well.

i like haveing the gortex boots just because i am not worried like some guys to get my boots wet.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Of course, you might have somewhat different boot needs up there!
I don't like insulated boots myself, it's a bit too much when it's 95 degrees with 80% humidity.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Buy boots. Wear boots. Bin boots. No more to be said.

Frank


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

i actualy look for the non insulated boots atleast in the summer months


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

I've never had insulated boots, just wool socks in the winter.

I used to buy "Cat's" until they stopped making the good ones.

Now I only wear Doc Martens due to how comfortable they are and there excellent quality(though they are not made in England anymore)

For care I'll spray 'em with wd40 every few months and my last pair lasted 3 years until finally a shoe lace broke.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll put saddle soap on my boots about every month. 

Ended up getting some Servus supersize buckle overboots after being on a jobsite last winter. Ended up sinking one of my legs about twelve inches into a mudhole.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

For the mud jobs I keep a pair of rain boots in the truck.
You know the type, rubber up to the top of the toe and waterproof insulated canvas above that.(these type boots are what made LL Bean a household name)

So how long do a pair of workboots last you guys? And what kind do you buy? and how much do you expect to pay for workboots?

I spend around 120 and my Doc Martens last around 3 years. And a brand new pair is just as comfortable as 3 year old pair.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I buy RedWings-last me about 1 1/2 years before I replace them. Only boots I can find that fit! (B width foot)


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

I've tried all sorts and found I'm best with a mid-grade boot, in the 75$ range. I get a year out of them, compared to 1 and 1/2 years (at the most) for the 150$ boots. Redwing, Wolverine, Chippewa it doesn't matter. my foot is a triple E width, and I walk on the outsides of my feet, so I run them over pretty quick. Right now I'm wearing Georgia boots, real comfy and got them on sale for 50$. I keep rubber boots in the truck, and wear tennis shoes when I can, mostly wiring houses. No boot care, just toss 'em when they fall apart. I'll buy multiple pairs when I find a good deal, too.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Mine seem to get uncomfortable well before they're worn out on the exterior. When I start coming home with sore feet, it's time for a new pair. I don't do anything special, maintenance wise, except maybe clean the mud out of the treads with a wire brush in between jobs or at lunch time.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Insoles!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Iron Age.Except they sold out to China,then dissapeared.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I ONLY buy good boots, AND socks. Your feet are WAY too important to skimp. And yes, good boots are usually more expensive. Besides, we all spend too much time on our feet to not be comfortable. 

I am lucky to have a really great small home town shoe store. They buy up "second" lots of Redwing and other mid to high-end boots. Everything from very plain work boots to huge steel toed loggers. 
Folks come from many towns around to get their kids first shoes since they are known for good kids shoes.

I used to Snow-Seal all my boots. No more. It's 1000g Thinsulate Goretex in winter for me. My feet are rarely cold with them, and they were always cold before.

In summer I use thin Redwings or something similar. This fall I bought a pair of closeout Clarks. They are like mild work shoes but are very low cut. Super nice shoes that were like $130 regular and I got them for $49. 
I am a real girl when it comes to shoes and boots. I can't resist a sale. 

One thing I am not is a sneaker freak. Some dudes can get out of hand. I know guys with 10-20 pairs of sneakers alone. I thought my five pairs of work shoes was bad. :laughing:

Anyone wear Merrells? My absolute favorite things to wear. I have three pairs. I like the Marauders the best.


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

I have a pair of insulated Rocky boots that have held up very well. They are 2 years old and are still in great shape. I just went to buy a new pair of uninsulated boots this weekend. I went in looking for redwings and the salesman told me to try the wolverines. After about 10 minutes I was sold. They have a machine you stand on that shows the pressure points of your feet to get the best insoles so I upgraded them. I have to take extra care of my feet because I am also a diabetic. The Rockys were $299 and the wolverines were $130 I pay $13 for a pair of socks.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

My first pair of those 1000g Thinsulate Goretex boots I mentioned were Rockys. They were the lightest, warmest, most comfortable boot I've ever worn. I have yet to find the exact ones since.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Speedy, I agree- gotta take care of the feet! Makes all the difference in the world between being comfortable or miserable, especially in the winter. I usually use the same boots year round, but I might try an insulated pair next winter.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Of course in winter bringing two or more pair with you in the truck is all but mandatory. If I wear those 1000g boot into a house, or even worse an office with many women and the heat is at 74º, within 10 minutes my feet are burning up. 
I always have an old pair of Merrells that I can slip on to go inside if I am working outside.


----------



## DeepOne (Jan 23, 2007)

Useful if there is steel insertions in sole and toe part of boot for protection from nails and falling thing. Amortizing sole also good, foot are not beaten off at jump. I have a two pair of boots with mentioned characteristics -







and pair for snow -


----------



## glenn easterly (Apr 7, 2007)

Have you tried the Red back spider from Australia it looks just like the model Deep One is showing. About $130 and comfortable. The whole shoe is molded:thumbup: into one piece.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

I have tried many different brands. Now I am on to timberland. They seem pretty comfortable and last a while. The supply house has 'em too. I have seen them on sale for less than $60 somewhere else but usually they are $100. The new ones I have been eyeing are $125 before our discount.

I have tried cat as well. The second pair I had, I hated. They were junk and my feet turned orange every time the boots got wet. But, hey, China is good for America. :jester:


----------



## TranquilBeach311 (Feb 21, 2010)

Danner's anyone?? I've looked at the Danner Quarry 2.0 Alloy-Toe Insulated Work Boots(Brown) I Worked with Danners all through my military survice... loved them had them for the 4 years i was in.... Still kickinng around, But i dont like black boots........Take a look http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/c...e Insulated Work Boots&tProdID=0071799813262a


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I used to really go all out on my work boots when I was in construction. These days I buy pretty much the cheap ones. The ones I have now came with a picture of some kid in a sweat shop for my wallet. He is kind of cute.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I ONLY buy good boots, AND socks. Your feet are WAY too important to skimp. And yes, good boots are usually more expensive. Besides, we all spend too much time on our feet to not be comfortable.


I see it the same way.

As far as caring for my boots? If they get muddy, I beat them against the wall after the mud dries. It gives the wife something to clean :laughing: Seriously though I don't do anything for them but wear them until I need a new pair.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

deleted to combine below...


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

combined in post below


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Of course, you might have somewhat different boot needs up there!
> I don't like insulated boots myself, it's a bit too much when it's 95 degrees with 80% humidity.


Gore-Tex is nice, but even in an uninsulated boot, it adds an extra layer that can make my feet overheat.

I have a pair of Danner USMC Hot Weather uninsulated, non-Gore-Tex.
Oh, I have insulated boots, here in western NY, for sure...



JohnJ0906 said:


> I buy RedWings-last me about 1 1/2 years before I replace them. Only boots I can find that fit! (B width foot)


I find B width from distributors (Brigade Quartermasters, Cabela's, US Cavalry) who sell military boots. 
Danner, Matterhorn (Cove Shoe Co.), Bates... they all make various widths for people who depend on their feet a whole lot...
I have B width feet, and many regular width boots have caused my feet to hurt. I worked plant and machine maintenance for about a decade wearing cheapo Wal-Mart brand steel toe boots and work shoes, and always wondered why my feet hurt badly all the time.



MDShunk said:


> Mine seem to get uncomfortable well before they're worn out on the exterior. When I start coming home with sore feet, it's time for a new pair. I don't do anything special, maintenance wise, except maybe clean the mud out of the treads with a wire brush in between jobs or at lunch time.





JohnJ0906 said:


> Insoles!! :thumbsup:


If boots start to hurt my feet after a while, or if they just come with cheapo insoles, My favorite aftermarket insole is Spenco Cross Trainer. They are very good. They can make an old pair of boots feel new for about $15.











Speedy Petey said:


> My first pair of those 1000g Thinsulate Goretex boots I mentioned were Rockys. They were the lightest, warmest, most comfortable boot I've ever worn. I have yet to find the exact ones since.


My 1000gm & Gore-Tex are Danner Ft. Lewis 10in. all leather. My feet get cold too easily outside in winter without them.



Speedy Petey said:


> Of course in winter bringing two or more pair with you in the truck is all but mandatory. If I wear those 1000g boot into a house, or even worse an office with many women and the heat is at 74º, within 10 minutes my feet are burning up.
> I always have an old pair of Merrells that I can slip on to go inside if I am working outside.


Ditto that.



TranquilBeach311 said:


> Danner's anyone?? I've looked at the Danner Quarry 2.0 Alloy-Toe Insulated Work Boots(Brown) I Worked with Danners all through my military survice... loved them had them for the 4 years i was in.... Still kickinng around, But i dont like black boots........Take a look http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/common/product/popupzoom.jsp?company=cabelas&image=s7_813262_imageset_01&inStockColor=008,999&displayName=Danner%208"%20Quarry%202.0%20Alloy-Toe%20Insulated%20Work%20Boots&tProdID=0071799813262a


Danner Desert Acadia
Danner USMC Hot Weather steel toe
Danner Acadia Steel Toe w/ Gore-Tex
Danner Ft. Lewis 1000gm. w/ Gore-Tex
All USA-made

Those *Quarry 2.0* look like good work boots. I have yet to own a pair.
I also like the look of the *Rain Forest*, and the *Power Foreman* (both of the latter are US made, I believe).



JohnJ0906 said:


> I just finished cleaning and oiling my work boots, and I was wondering how everyone cares for their work boots?
> Do you take care of them, or just "wear to destruction"?


I like to believe that I take care of my boots. Depending on the leather, (top-grain cowhide, for example), I will clean them and apply Sno-Seal beeswax waterproofing to the leather (even if the boots have Gore-Tex), when the leather is beginning to show signs of drying and wear.
For boots with 'rough-out' leather, like Danner's Desert Acadia and USMC Hot Weather models, I will spray them with Danner's leather waterproofing spray right out of the box. Then, after a while, I clean them with Danner's leather cleaner, let dry, and spray the leather with waterproofing again.

















If boots fall apart due to my failure to spend an hour on them every now and then taking care of them, I would consider myself as wasting money if I caused myself to purchase new boots unnecessarily soon...


----------

